
Ask HN: Anonymous p2p possible? - FrankyHollywood
Since this week the Dutch government passed a law which makes it possible to allow torrent users to be identified by monitoring ISP traffic. Uploading files can result in fines of 12.500 euro&#x27;s.<p>Are there any alternatives to torrents, or anonymous torrents I can use?<p>If only out of principle. No government or law will tell me what I read, watch or share...
======
FrankyHollywood
[https://www.tribler.org/](https://www.tribler.org/) seems to be some kind of
alternative, needs momentum however. More of these initiatives?

------
throwaway21816
VPN + Torrent client

Seedbox

Remote Desktop

USB drives on the back of pigeons

~~~
FrankyHollywood
Pigeons have proven themselves over the centuries, but I'll take a look at
Seedboxes!

